# Just found out I’m pregnant, what can I expect?



## Type1Ally (Oct 5, 2022)

Hi everyone! I found out on the weekend that I am 4 weeks pregnant (dated from my last period) I have my first appointment with the midwife in 4 weeks but I don’t know when to expect to hear from the diabetes specialist? I spoke to the diabetes antenatal specialist before I fell pregnant and he said I would have a scan at 7 weeks, is that 7 weeks dated from your last period?


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 5, 2022)

Sorry not to be able to help with your questions, but I do know that there new guidelines about ensuring that T1s will have CGMs during pregnancy.  Well worth asking your D team about that.


----------



## Type1Ally (Oct 5, 2022)

No problem thank you! I’m already on the freestyle Libre so no change there


----------



## Inka (Oct 5, 2022)

Type1Ally said:


> Hi everyone! I found out on the weekend that I am 4 weeks pregnant (dated from my last period) I have my first appointment with the midwife in 4 weeks but I don’t know when to expect to hear from the diabetes specialist? I spoke to the diabetes antenatal specialist before I fell pregnant and he said I would have a scan at 7 weeks, is that 7 weeks dated from your last period?



Congratulations @Type1Ally All pregnancy weeks are dated from your last period, yes. The early scan (at 7 or 8 weeks) is optional. I declined it but had one at 12 weeks. Are you taking the special high dose folic acid?


----------



## Inka (Oct 5, 2022)

On the way out, but briefly, my first consultant meeting had various people there - a roomful! - including diabetes consultant, obstetrician, DSN, midwife. I saw both my hospital team and a local midwife (who did the normal non-diabetic stuff). I had scans at 12 and 20 weeks, then later growth scans (sorry - I can’t remember the week numbers). As well as the folic acid, I also took a mini dose of aspirin on the advice of my OB.


----------



## Type1Ally (Oct 5, 2022)

Thank you that’s really helpful! I am on the prescribed high dose of folic acid yes, can I ask why you declined the early scan?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 6, 2022)

Congratulations on your pregnancy @Type1Ally   

Good to hear you are getting your appointments sorted. Pregnancy in T1 is more possible and achievable now than ever before, and things like Libre can be a real help.

Take all the support advice and help you can get as the targets they set are pretty demanding. Like many forum Mum’s-to-be before you though - I’ll bet you manage brilliantly 

You might find these pregnancy blog posts an interesting diversion






						Big (baby sized) news | Shoot Up or Put Up
					

We have some amazing news. Geoff and I are thrilled, delighted and overjoyed to announce that we’re expecting a baby. Oh yes, ShootUp is getting an offshoot,




					www.shootuporputup.co.uk
				




(you can find the series on the blog under the tag ‘pregnancy’

Good luck! And let us know how things go


----------

